# hrbt 8/2 and 8/3



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

jigged on the rocks and rigth over the tube in shallow water both days. had great time, caught some big croakers and some nice size flattys. light tackle is always fun no matter what size fish are. the bite was pretty steady both days.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

way to go.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I agree light line is more fun.. till that " one " that got away hits and breaks ya off. Thats why i love braid and Flouro 

Sounds like a great time..


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sounds like you had fun just watch the rays with that light line...there ruthless


----------

